# Godzilla 2014



## ghostred7 (Dec 10, 2013)

This will accompany The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug...but zomfg


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjKO10hKtYw


----------



## wankerness (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I'm sold.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh god, this looks uber epic


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks pretty interesting. 

We'll get to see Elizabeth Olsen and Kick-Ass Dude together here first, then in Avengers 2 (as Scarlet Witch and Quick Silver)


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 10, 2013)

This looks awesome!


----------



## Sofos (Dec 10, 2013)

Brb, must find new undies


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 10, 2013)

as a life long godzilla fan i am PUMPED!!!


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 11, 2013)

saw the trailer on a youtube ad like "wtf is this the new halo odst?"

got uber chills when i saw godzilla


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2013)

That was refreshingly economical. The thud of the drum was sparse enough not to evoke the Inception-spawned "WHOOOOOOOM" that has dominated sci-fi and fantasy the past few years. The visuals and action were clear, not overbearing. The imagery created atmosphere and tension without screaming...







Basically, it was reverent without being exploitative.


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 11, 2013)

I sure hope it's better than first Hollywood Zilla movie. That being said, the trailer looks pretty solid.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 11, 2013)

Pweaks said:


> I sure hope it's better than first Hollywood Zilla movie. That being said, the trailer looks pretty solid.



Well, considering Godzilla actually looks like, well, Godzilla, it automatically has a step up on the 1998 one!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow! Just wow ... must see!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 11, 2013)

Just watched this with my sister, and we were just like 

OH SHIT.


OH SHIT.


OOOOHHH SHIIIIIT!!!


----------



## Basti (Dec 11, 2013)

As a big fan of nothing in particular this looks cool


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is the official poster Legendary released with the trailer. Also the wallpaper on their website. 

Makes me feel bad for San Francisco......almost.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm all over this.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2013)

Indeed. First it gets a gigantic starship dropped onto it in the new Star Trek, then Godzilla. City has had a rough year.


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Indeed. First it gets a gigantic starship dropped onto it in the new Star Trek, then Godzilla. City has had a rough year.



Don't forget what this guy did to it


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 14, 2013)

^ wtf is that


----------



## Murmel (Dec 14, 2013)

Loved the drop scene. Especially when the had cleared the clouds and were faced with Godzilla.

I've actually never seen a Godzilla film, but I love me some monster movies with awesome CGI.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 14, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> ^ wtf is that



Looks like some kind of concept art for Pacific Rim.


----------



## Basti (Dec 14, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Loved the drop scene. Especially when the had cleared the clouds and were faced with Godzilla.
> 
> I've actually never seen a Godzilla film, but I love me some monster movies with awesome CGI.



Yeah i've never seen any ones except the '98 Hollywood Godzilla film (loved it as a kid, i must say) 

Are any of them actually good quality? Can you recommend any?


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope they reboot this song while they're at it


----------



## wankerness (Dec 15, 2013)

Basti said:


> Yeah i've never seen any ones except the '98 Hollywood Godzilla film (loved it as a kid, i must say)
> 
> Are any of them actually good quality? Can you recommend any?



Cloverfield and Pacific Rim are good CGI giant monster movies with buildings getting smashed and whatnot. The Host, Trollhunter, Super 8 and Monsters are also great too but their monsters are much smaller scale and the movies are less about things getting smashed. Peter Jackson's King Kong isn't bad if you fast forward through the first half and watch the non-extended edition, but again it's a monster that's only about 25 feet tall that doesn't do much smashing of things 

Hellboy 2 has a scene with a huge plant monster that's a clear homage to Godzilla flicks, but that certainly isn't a giant monster movie for the other 90% of the movie. The most imposing and threatening giant critter I can remember in a movie was that thing at the end of "The Mist," but it's just one shot! "War of the Worlds" is another borderline one, there's a lot of really stunning destruction by giant tripod things with lasers for the first half before it shits the bed.

There really aren't very many giant monster movies with heavy CGI that aren't total charmless garbage made by the Sci-Fi channel.  "Gamera: Attack of Legion," "Gamera: Revenge of Iris," "Godzilla Mothra King Ghidorah: Monsters All Out-Attack" and "Godzilla: Tokyo SOS" are all great fun and have SOME cgi but are largely man in a suit. This is no problem for me since I'm not a big fan of CGI but it sounded like for some reason that's what you people are into.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 15, 2013)

Basti said:


> Yeah i've never seen any ones except the '98 Hollywood Godzilla film (loved it as a kid, i must say)
> 
> Are any of them actually good quality? Can you recommend any?




aside from you're unfortunate experience with the GINO film, what kind of movies do you like? i ask because there are A LOT of godzilla films but they're radically different from film to film (i.e. some are sci fi, some are action, some are horror/thriller, some are comedies, kids movies, you catch my drift)


----------



## wankerness (Dec 15, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> aside from you're unfortunate experience with the GINO film, what kind of movies do you like? i ask because there are A LOT of godzilla films but they're radically different from film to film (i.e. some are sci fi, some are action, some are horror/thriller, some are comedies, kids movies, you catch my drift)



I think he would dislike every godzilla movie based on his posts here. The essentials of each period imo are:

Godzilla (1954): really dark and somber, only one that could be considered an actual classic
Godzilla vs Mothra (1964): Probably the best made of the sequels, moves along at a good clip, has pretty good fx, the characters and dialogue are much better than average, etc.
Godzilla vs Mechagodzilla (1974): The most fun of the pure ridiculous period, this one has aliens who turn into boogery green monkeys when injured trying to take over the world with a robot godzilla, it's better made than most of the other 70s ones while also being completely ridiculous. One of the catchiest soundtracks ever, too.
Godzilla vs King Ghidorah (1991): Another very ridiculous one that's kind of heavy on dialogue, but it's my favorite of the later run of sequels. It has a weirdo time-travel plot and a lot of silly hollywood references and a nice split between impressive FX and really really cheesy ones. 
Godzilla: Tokyo SOS: This is my favorite of the "millennium" ones which isn't saying a whole lot, it's heavier on monster action than most of them and isn't as boring or stupid as the others from 1999 on. GMK is probably the "best quality" one but it's more tedious with the stupid old man ghost and the way the monsters are all GREAT SPIRITS or whatever. That one has the most menacing godzilla of any movie, though.

I've seen all of them multiple times besides the post 1999 ones cause I didn't like most of them at all. I think almost all of them have some redeeming values. I really like Godzilla Vs Mothra (92) and Mechagodzilla (93) and Destroyer (95) as well as some of the original run like Ghidrah the Three-Headed Monster and Son of Godzilla. The ones to be sure to avoid are Godzilla's Revenge and Godzilla Final Wars. Godzilla Vs Gigan and Godzilla Vs Megalon are also mindblowingly terrible and loaded with stock footage but they have so much monster fighting in them I can't come down too hard on them, they're highly entertaining and I loved them as a kid. Godzilla vs the Smog Monster is the single weirdest one in the whole series and will probably make you feel stoned.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 15, 2013)

idk man, i understand why there's a lot of final wars hate from a hardcore fan perspective, but to the average movie viewer i think that one might be one of the easiest to enjoy just because of all the action and batshit OTT stuff going on. 

i'm not really one to write descriptions, but others i would recommend would be:

king kong vs. godzilla
both ghidora films from the 60's
destroy all monsters
terror of mechagodzilla
godzilla 84'


non godzilla films that are awesome:
rodan
war of the gargantuas
gamera vs. barougon
gamera vs. guiron
gamera vs. gyaos
the gamera trilogy from the 90's


----------



## Basti (Dec 15, 2013)

Whoa thanks for the replies. 

Actually I generally want to stay away from mindless disaster movies that are based around the latest in cool CGI effects and explosions. The idea I had was that Godzilla had a certain amount of cult and mythology behind it and that there would be a film out there with some sense of art and a degree of substance to it. I guess that's what i'm looking for. 
I like the way this trailer isn't giving too much away and is setting the scene for a dark atmosphere contrary to the usual STOMP STOMP RAAHR kind of film we've come to expect - Pacific Rim for example would probably only appeal to the testosterone in my brain so i'd love to SEE it but maybe not quite WATCH it. 
So would you say the 1954 and '64 are worth looking out for? 

Now I also want to see what 'The Mist' is all about


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't waste your time, it's a terrible movie.


----------



## Basti (Dec 15, 2013)

Sicarius said:


> Don't waste your time, it's a terrible movie.



What, the Mist? haha okay


----------



## wankerness (Dec 15, 2013)

Basti said:


> What, the Mist? haha okay



It's definitely not "terrible," but the ending sure is, and sours my opinion on the whole thing. Up until then it's a good monster flick with some forced social commentary. Look up the part with the giant monster on youtube, regardless of what you think of the rest of the movie that's a pretty awesome scene!

The only godzilla movies with any real darkness or symbolism are the original and SORT OF the aforementioned GMK. Godzilla 1985 (aka Return of Godzilla) attempted to bring back some of that too but sorta failed.

Strangely enough the closest movies that came to that idea after the original godzilla were the late 90s Gamera trilogy (Gamera: Guardian of the Universe, Attack of Legion, and Revenge of Iris). They start out sort of light and become less so as they go on, but they're about the only japanese monster flicks with any emphasis on the human toll whatsoever. After that trilogy was finished the guy who did them was hired by the Godzilla studio to do a Godzilla movie, and GMK (full title = Godzilla Mothra King Ghidorah: Monsters All-Out Attack or something stupid like that) was what came out of it. It's not as good as the Gamera flicks but yeah, that's why that one's a cut above the rest of the recent Godzilla movies and why Godzilla is actually menacing in it.

Avoid all the early gamera movies (1965-1980 or whatever) like the plague, they're like a bargain basement version of the silliest godzilla movies. Some of them are certainly entertaining to me but they're just pure low-budget ridiculousness and most of them star kids.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 15, 2013)

one thing that should be pointed out about those gamera flicks is that they're violent as all hell. i'm talking monsters impaling and dismembering each other kinda violent. and most of them star kids. 

yea...japan.


----------



## Basti (Dec 15, 2013)

Hmm...I think I'll wait for this new one to come out, it looks promising 

edit: although i'll definitely look out for the original ones too


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 15, 2013)

if you have netflix there are a few of them on there.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 15, 2013)

if this movie is close to clover field, i'm sold


----------



## wrongnote85 (Dec 15, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> if this movie is close to clover field, i'm sold



it's not going to be a POV movie. it'll be about a giant monster showing up and throwing a fit, while fighting two other monsters in the process. also, some things will happen with people.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 28, 2013)

didn't know this was happening till my mate showed me this trailer last night. This trailer has got me mega pumped. Very good teaser as well, who didn't get a chill hearing that roar from godzilla and seeing it at the end!!!


----------



## Sofos (Dec 28, 2013)

My little brother is a sheep, watches derogatory reviews of movies and games online, then states it's his own opinion. He tried telling me the new Godzilla will be worse than the 1998 one because 'This Godzilla doesn't even look like Godzilla! I mean, look at it's head!'. I laughed hysterically in his face.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> My little brother is a sheep, watches derogatory reviews of movies and games online, then states it's his own opinion. He tried telling me the new Godzilla will be worse than the 1998 one because 'This Godzilla doesn't even look like Godzilla! I mean, look at it's head!'. I laughed hysterically in his face.


There are way to many people in this world like that.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> My little brother is a sheep, watches derogatory reviews of movies and games online, then states it's his own opinion. He tried telling me the new Godzilla will be worse than the 1998 one because 'This Godzilla doesn't even look like Godzilla! I mean, look at it's head!'. I laughed hysterically in his face.



Generally, I'm not a proponent of fratricide. However, every rule does have an exception...


----------



## Basti (Dec 28, 2013)

Saw the trailer at the cinema (the Hobbit) and holy shit holy shit holy shit i'm even more pumped


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 25, 2014)

Second trailer. So pumped for this.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 25, 2014)

Cranston's speech at the beginning sure was cheesy, I'm still going to go see this movie like 10 times though.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thx guys...was just coming here to post the 2d trailer.

LOVE the reference at the beginning of Ken Watanabe's segment. So friggin' stoked.


----------



## MFB (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh my god.

I really enjoyed the twist on the Pacific bomb testing bit.


----------



## Basti (Feb 25, 2014)

I wanna see it already


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 25, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Cranston's speech at the beginning sure was cheesy, I'm still going to go see this movie like 10 times though.



It is a trailer. I'm assuming it won't be nearly as cheesy in context. Even if it is...giant monsters!!!


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 25, 2014)

It looks awesome. I really wanna see it. I've seen every other Godzilla movie, might as well see the 2014 remake.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 25, 2014)

I was really confused at first, I didn't know Cranston was in it.

Did anyone else notice the weird hook looking thing that goes into the subway car?


----------



## wankerness (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah. There's at least one other monster in this movie so that was probably its claw or something.


----------



## Basti (Feb 26, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Yeah. There's at least one other monster in this movie so that was probably its claw or something.



Wait wait wait...at least one other monster?


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Feb 26, 2014)

Seeing the hook makes me wonder if there is a possibility for Gigan to appear in this movie. It looked a little more hooked than Gigan's claws.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 26, 2014)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> Seeing the hook makes me wonder if there is a possibility for Gigan to appear in this movie. It looked a little more hooked than Gigan's claws.



I sorta doubt they're going to use a "classic" monster but I guess we'll see. Looked like an insect or something to me based on that shot of the claws. I'm not sure if there was an implication that there was a flying monster based on the shots of the jets falling into the water either. I haven't read that much about the movie, I've just been hearing for a while that there's supposed to be another monster in it besides Godzilla.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Feb 26, 2014)

there are two new monsters in this film called M.U.T.O.s


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 27, 2014)

so it's going to be a classic Godzilla VS. X movie?


----------



## wrongnote85 (Feb 27, 2014)

If by that you mean he'll be fighting other monsters, yes. I think it may be more like godzilla 2000 in that regard though.


----------



## wat (Feb 27, 2014)

That is some truly terrible CGI


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 27, 2014)

wat said:


> That is some truly terrible CGI in the trailer


Yeah, I thought so, too.
But to be honest: most recent trailer had horrible CGI (I'm looking at you, Thor 2) and the movie itself looked good. I hope they polish those fx until this one comes out. 2 months to go, 160 million budget and Jim Rygiel (the original Lord Of The Rings trilogy) as special fx supervisor should be able to get something better than this. 
Still thrilled about this movie and will see it 100%


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 7, 2014)

I am so overly hyped and can't wait to actually watch this movie...jeezuz


----------



## UltraParanoia (Mar 18, 2014)

A new international trailer was released today.
I did some screen captures of...*THIS!!*











He doesnt look overly friendly, whatever it is.
I'm so keen for this movie, especially because it's apparently dark & violent. Thats how Godzilla is meant to be!


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 18, 2014)

please be mothra


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I'm so keen for this movie, especially because it's apparently dark & violent. Thats how Godzilla is meant to be!



I dunno about that, considering out of all the japanese ones he's dark and violent in about 3 or 4 of them.  I certainly think this looks awesome though. I dunno if the other monster(s) will improve it or make it worse, though. The stuff with godzilla himself looks so great that I dunno if we need monster fights on top of it! That little shot makes it look like Rodan.

Here's a link to the aforementioned new trailer, it has a little bit of new footage. Be aware the last 1/4 of the running time is just WB spam.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Mar 20, 2014)

just to clear it up, it ain't mothra. it ain't rodan. it ain't the giant condor. it ain't battra. none of that. 

there are two NEW monsters in this. one is a flying creature and the other is an insect like thing.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 21, 2014)

Here's a picture of a toy of the new critter, there aren't any other photos out there yet. This is licensed movie tie-in stuff though so I'm sure this is pretty accurate.







Some more pics of the toy:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/74355/godzilla-first-look-muto-kaiju#axzz2wWg7FlEk


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2014)

Better picture of it as well


----------



## Xaios (Mar 21, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that looks pretty badass.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks kind of like a combo of Clover and Gaos.











(it sure is hard to find good pictures from the actual movies of these guys)


----------



## MFB (Mar 21, 2014)

I was gonna say and it looks more like a cross between Scyther from Pokemon with the arms of the Cloverfield monster/Category 4 kaiju from Pacific Rim






Although looking at the first kaiju they showed in P.R. (Trespasser) the smaller arms are DEFINITELY the same style of little inner arms, big outer arms


----------



## wankerness (Mar 22, 2014)

For some reason I didn't like the monster designs in pacific rim, they all seemed too...generic, or something. I guess when you've watched too many japanese monster flicks all big suit-style monsters start looking the same (Del Toro specifically designed them to have proportions that would have allowed them to be played by guys in suits, because he is a ridiculously awesome nerd and wanted it to be faithful to kaiju movies).


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 5, 2014)

Mods - if necro same-topic is less desirable than a new thread, lmk and i'll kill & create.

Disclaimer: minor human spoilers.

Extended trailer just released today. A **LOT** of Goji action, other footage, etc. Personally, this trailer has made it so I do NOT want to see any more footage/screencaps/etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64c6VLNJQiE


----------



## wankerness (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't think less than two weeks counts as a necro, and it's good to keep threads about the same thing combined! "Dream theater announces new album!" "Dream theater gives interview about new album!" "Dream Theater releases single from new album!" all being bumped at the same time was sure annoying, haha. They've mostly transitioned into megathreads which I think is good.

Not much new in this trailer, but I still am looking forward to this bigtime.

This trend of big electronic noise hits going throughout the trailer which has become completely ubiquitous in the last couple years can't die soon enough, jesus. At least this one drops it after the first minute. I dunno if Inception started that but it was sure the first time I noticed it and I think that was also the last time I thought it was cool.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 6, 2014)

wankerness said:


> This trend of big electronic noise hits going throughout the trailer which has become completely ubiquitous in the last couple years can't die soon enough, jesus. At least this one drops it after the first minute. I dunno if Inception started that but it was sure the first time I noticed it and I think that was also the last time I thought it was cool.


I think Michael Bay "popularized" it w/ the 1st live action Transformers. That's the 1st time I remember it anyway.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 15, 2014)

Inception's is at least real instruments, Hans Zimmer is a genius 
Get the Inception soundtrack, pop on your headphones & get lost!

But yeah, I'd say Transformers started it & ruined every preview for the last 7 years


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 18, 2014)

Screenshot from latest 30s trailer... damn. Just damn.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> Inception's is at least real instruments, Hans Zimmer is a genius
> Get the Inception soundtrack, pop on your headphones & get lost!
> 
> But yeah, I'd say Transformers started it & ruined every preview for the last 7 years



One big problem I have with Hans Zimmer is he doesn't know anything about theory or orchestration. He hires other people to transfer what he writes to orchestrate his stuff. The inception soundtrack and gladiator soundtrack and the three batman ones do have some cool stuff in them though.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wish we went back to more memorable and unique soundtracks instead of ambient noise type stuff. Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, a lot of kids movies, etc. have really memorable soundtracks because they are songs, not just noise that just happen to compliment the scene. It works most of the time and it even sounds good on its own usually (so not hatin on the style or anything), but it's just not the same.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2014)

flint757 said:


> I wish we went back to more memorable and unique soundtracks instead of ambient noise type stuff. Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Jurassic Park, a lot of kids movies, etc. have really memorable soundtracks because they are songs, not just noise that just happen to compliment the scene. It works most of the time and it even sounds good on its own usually (so not hatin on the style or anything), but it's just not the same.



Definitely, my favorite two albums growing up were the Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade and Return of the Jedi (full version) soundtracks.  John Williams wrote a lot of stuff that really stood on its own as great, densely written stuff with really memorable melodies. Go check out Hans Zimmer's "Joker" or "Cat Woman" themes for a laugh.  I think the creepy ambient things have a place (ex, "There Will Be Blood" has a brilliant soundtrack) but modern blockbusters seem to have the same kind of filler crap as Call of Duty or whatever these days. It's largely a bunch of tuneless dramatic orchestral noises that no one remembers the second the movie is over (ex every single superhero movie that isn't scored by Hans Zimmer, most modern action movies). Argh. I think part of it is the theory of coordinating particular tones to particular moods, of which Hans Zimmer is one of the big pioneers and considered the master. It results in the most non-spectacular soundtracks possible since their sole goal is to enhance the oomph of whatever big cartoony emotion the movie is going for. Blargh. GET OFF MY LAWN, DARN KIDS!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 18, 2014)

I mirror those sentiments. I think that the soundtracks in major blockbusters would benefit by a recurrence of leitmotifs ala Star Wars. The curse of the musician is that we (or at least I) sit there, hear the BWAAAAAAAAAAA sounds and then immediately write off the rest of the soundtrack as part of the FX track and not the score.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, on the bright side, at least the new godzilla probably won't have puff daddy going UH HUH, YEAH! over led zeppelin riffs.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 24, 2014)

I haz teh dumb and can't figure out how to change thread title (if I can). Mods - if you read this, please take the "official trailer" part out of the thread title. Figured it'd be better since the movie is launching in < 1mo we can keep this for discussion instead of a billion different ones on same topic.

That being said.....

The wondercon footage leaked. I screwed up and watched it. It shows the 1st full-body reveal of G as well as 1st (i think) MUTO encounter. I kinna wish that moment was saved for the actual movie. But 360p blown up to 1080 looks like ass, so I'm sure it'll still kick my ass in IMAX 3D. I won't leak the footage here b/c major "moment spoilers." It's out there.

For the impatient ones like myself, check May 15th for listings. It may only be in the US but I seem to recall somewhere that there were also dates for the 15th in AU. There are several theaters across the country that are showing it on the 15th starting at 7pm. I have reserved-seating IMAX 3D (1st and hopefully only ones <--doubtful) (with reclining lazyboy style seats \m/) for the 10P showing on the 15th.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 24, 2014)

That's awesome that you have reserved tickets this far in advance, haha. I will probably end up going to see it in imax 3d if it gets reviewed as it being the recommended format...like, I bothered seeing Gravity in imax 3d cause everyone said that was by far the best way to experience it, but I didn't bother with the movies like the Marvel ones where it's just sort of an up-conversion to sell more expensive tickets and it's just sort of a bells and whistles deal. (I do this because an imax trip involves 3+ hours of driving!!)


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2014)

I fell asleep in the theater while watching gravity. That movie was soooo ....ing boring.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 24, 2014)

stranded type movies have always been boring. hate 'em, personally.

May can not come fast enough.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 25, 2014)

wankerness said:


> That's awesome that you have reserved tickets this far in advance, haha. I will probably end up going to see it in imax 3d if it gets reviewed as it being the recommended format...like, I bothered seeing Gravity in imax 3d cause everyone said that was by far the best way to experience it, but I didn't bother with the movies like the Marvel ones where it's just sort of an up-conversion to sell more expensive tickets and it's just sort of a bells and whistles deal. (I do this because an imax trip involves 3+ hours of driving!!)


After seeing the difference in digital 2D & IMAX 3D w/ Pacific Rim, it's the only format I'll watch it in. The immersion and feel of Jaeger/Kaiju size was more prevalent/believable in the IMAX 3D vs. the 2D. I'm sure I'll see it in: IMAX 3D, digital 2D, crappy $1 theater 2D, BluRay lol


----------



## Sofos (Apr 25, 2014)

wankerness said:


> One big problem I have with Hans Zimmer is he doesn't know anything about theory or orchestration. He hires other people to transfer what he writes to orchestrate his stuff. The inception soundtrack and gladiator soundtrack and the three batman ones do have some cool stuff in them though.



That being said, he did write my favourite soundtrack song ever:


----------



## wankerness (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> After seeing the difference in digital 2D & IMAX 3D w/ Pacific Rim, it's the only format I'll watch it in. The immersion and feel of Jaeger/Kaiju size was more prevalent/believable in the IMAX 3D vs. the 2D. I'm sure I'll see it in: IMAX 3D, digital 2D, crappy $1 theater 2D, BluRay lol



I have a 3d-capable tv and a 3d-capable bluray player but I've never actually tried it...the stupid glasses cost like 80 bucks, and I only have a few 3D discs to test it with (Life of Pi, Titanic, Dredd, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Prometheus, Hugo). I wonder if home 3D is any good at all, I just assume it's weak if you don't have a sizable TV (like 60"+), but I've never known anyone else that had any 3D blurays and the glasses either!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2014)

Active 3D at home is awesome on any size TV. Worth it? Personal preference. Passive is okay, works much better in the theaters for sure. I play a lot of games on my 3D monitor, only 24 in, and I hate not using it now.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm kind of obsessed with this poster.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 26, 2014)

I want that on my wall beside my Pacific Rim poster.


----------



## Basti (Apr 29, 2014)

edit: pretty much full view of da monstahs


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 29, 2014)

I watched the Asia Trailer last night...."Let them fight"

Damn, it is going to be awesome!
I think now that Captain America 2 has past, I'm more excited for this than any other movie coming out.


----------



## Basti (Apr 30, 2014)

I just hope it doesn't turn out all Michael Bay/ Avengers Assemble


----------



## UltraParanoia (Apr 30, 2014)

Basti said:


> I just hope it doesn't turn out all Michael Bay/ Avengers Assemble



I think it's be far from it my man


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 30, 2014)

As a longtime Godzilla fan I'm seriously looking forward to this movie. I'm hoping it won't be a waste of money


----------



## Basti (May 1, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I think it's be far from it my man



That's what it's looking like  but still, you never really know :/


----------



## ghostred7 (May 4, 2014)

LMAO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKpzU2GSVC0


----------



## wankerness (May 5, 2014)

The best part of that ad is the "didn't actually happen" disclaimer.


----------



## Dragonkatol (May 6, 2014)

Just downloaded Godzila Strike Zone on android. Would've been epic if it was longer.


----------



## Don Vito (May 6, 2014)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with this poster




I thought this movie was out already, and you guys had 4 pages of discussion about it. At least that means I'm not missing out on anything.


----------



## ah_graylensman (May 12, 2014)

My question is: Where is Blue Oyster Cult in all of this? 

Seriously though, I'm looking forward to this. I rewatched the original 1954 version over the weekend and plan to watch Pacific Rim some time this week to get ready for it.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 14, 2014)

32hrs until my Thursday IMAX 3D viewing!! I'm going to explode waiting lol.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 15, 2014)

Ok, saw it opening night of course. 

I cant remember how to do the green spoilers background  So I wont say much. 
It was good, but not amazing. The trailers really got me pumped & I dont think it lived up to it. Definitely worth seeing in the cinema, its so big & loud that you really need to go to see it.

A few things gave me the shits, but I wont elaborate. I cant remember the damn green code! 
I wont rush to see it again, but I'm glad I did last night.


----------



## MFB (May 15, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I cant remember how to do the green spoilers background  So I wont say much.
> I cant remember the damn green code!



Bro, it's exactly what you might imagine. You start with


Spoiler



and then close with a [/ spoiler] tag that doesn't have the space


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 15, 2014)

Cheers MFB!



Spoiler



* Hi, I'm Bryan Cranston, I made every trailer seem like I'm the main actor, but actually...*dead*
* Battleships & aircraft carriers sailing alongside Godzilla as he heads into battle was super lame
* Every time a big fight was about to start & you were "Everything is about to get f**ked!", the camera would pan away or the scene would change. It was really annoying
* Godzilla finishes annihilator the 2 MUTO & then just wanders back into the ocean with everyone heaps happy like he's a hero. How about no, I've just wiped out these 2 monsters now on to you defenseless humans! 
* What is good though is the nuclear bad breath that Godzilla has



I'm glad I saw it at the cinema because it's huge & loud, but the trailers got me pumped & for me it didnt follow through


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 16, 2014)

got my ticket for after work tomorrow


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 16, 2014)

I'm going to see it tomorrow with my friend Serra, apparently.

Wasn't really planning on going to see it, but hey, why not?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 16, 2014)

Just got back. As an old school Goji fan, I loved it. It was paced very well, reminiscent of the original, Jaws, Alien, etc. I liked the easter eggs I was able to see. Some of the issues that Ultra is stating didn't bother me. No right or wrong, just difference of personal preference. Gareth Edwards has definitely made his mark. Most importantly, this is a movie that I feel does the legacy proud.



Spoiler



my family and i yelled "Fatality" almost in unison at the end of that last atomic breath lol


----------



## Veldar (May 16, 2014)

The movie was pretty bad.


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 17, 2014)

grabs face, pries open, fire down throat, removes head, drops head, takes a nap. 


shit went DOWN!


----------



## Bodes (May 17, 2014)

I really left the cinemas very.... Unsure. Though it wasn't a bad movie. There was certainly nothing fantastic about it.
I did like the references to history.


----------



## wankerness (May 17, 2014)

Veldar said:


> The movie was pretty bad.



Well, that was a descriptive review.


----------



## Sicarius (May 17, 2014)

TheDivineWing22 said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with this poster.



I love this, and found it on ebay, but it's in China. 

About the movie: I liked it a lot. Sure, it could have been more monster less humans, but eh. I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Veldar (May 18, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Well, that was a descriptive review.





Spoiler



Well, my god man, for a movie about giant monsters fighting there was a lot of scene cuts away form the fights, most of the plot was really terrible but not the funny terrible. 3/10 out of 10 wouldn't recommend unless you go with 4 other friends and make Gojira references the whole time.


----------



## Sicarius (May 18, 2014)

Spoiler



The movie was good. There were enough human elements to make you want to see how they're going to deal with their own dumbass mistakes. Godzilla's around to .... shit up and they built up to the fights, and I think it was smart. 

You don't want to blow your load right at the start. People went for the fight scenes, so having them wait, and tease them into anticipation, was a good idea. Same with the radioactive fire, you knew it was coming, and when you saw the dorsal scales glow blue you ....in knew shit was about to go down.



People are excited about this movie because it looks great, keeps you anticipating the monster fights, and gives enough fan service to really make people enjoy the film. People clapped in my theater when we heard the first roar. If you went in expecting Godzilla 2000 and all he does is fight monsters and there's very little to no human involvement in the movie, you're going to be disappointed. But if you go in wanting a good godzilla movie, you've got one here. Just let the little kid in you free to enjoy it, instead of the jaded adult most of us have turned into regarding movies.


----------



## wankerness (May 18, 2014)

Actually, Godzilla 2000 had way too little in the way of monsters and especially monster fights! That movie was mainly about the family that followed Godzilla around in their vehicle. Anyway, thanks for the clarification Veldar, I've heard similar things to what you said from people who LIKED the movie too so I guess it's just a matter of how you react to it. I'm sort of interested in the idea that most of the monster stuff is viewed from the perspective of people on the ground, I think that will give it more gravity and realism than a CGI cartoon-fest with constant exposure of the monsters where it just feels like every other big budget CGI disaster/sci fi movie. I sorta liked Pacific Rim but I definitely thought that it had no weight to the majority of the monster scenes, while Cloverfield (a movie with a lot of big flaws) had maybe 20-30 minutes of pure brilliance and horrific material between where the destruction first starts and when they go to the subway just by virtue of the perspective they used on all the effects. Similarly, Spielberg's "War of the Worlds" really captured some primal terror in the section of the movie between when the tripod first comes out of the ground and when they go into the basement with Tim Robbins. Realism can radically alter the tone and effectiveness when dealing with material like this and it sounds like this is a fairly serious, dark movie and that thus a pacific rim style approach of constantly being able to see the entire monster from a god's eye perspective would have undermined it severely.

I still haven't seen it so I'm talking out of my ass, I'm just saying that it sounds like they might have done exactly what I'm hoping and given it the kind of tone I reference above. I'm going to it tomorrow! I really hope it's a huge box-office success, I want them to release the rest of the Japanese movies on bluray, they released 12 of them in the last couple months and have a couple more but that still leaves several!


----------



## soliloquy (May 18, 2014)

Maybe i was wrong to expect a cloverfield out of this. I personally didnt like it. For me, it was slow. The parts that werent slow were ridiculous and painful. I was expecting godzilla to at least eat the other bugs, but he came to kill them like a bitter old man and then went home. 

Maybe i was expecting more.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 18, 2014)

I just got home from seeing it with my dad. I don't know how to feel about it.

I was psyched going there. I liked the setup, the beginning scenes, etc. But it felt like it dragged on. Halfway through the movie I felt like I wanted to get up and go home and eat dinner. It didn't hold my attention like I thought it would. 
I knew it was about the people doing the jobs to defend the world against Godzilla, I wasn't expecting Pacific Rim-level action, but dammit, I expected more than what was there. The parts where Godzilla was actually fighting the monsters was cool, but it felt way too small of a part compared to the rest of the movie.
Bryan Cranston and Aaron Taylor-Johnson are good actors imo, I liked seeing both of them, but everything besides them felt forced. I hardly cared about Ford's (Johnson's) wife's scenes. I felt like the movie would have been better if they could have made Dr. Serizawa(Ken Watanabe) more significant, and given him more lines than "yeah" and some trying-to-be-deep one liners.

If anyone gets this analogy, I felt like I was watching an episode of Pokemon where Ash fights a gym leader. The whole thing is a build up, the gym leader's pokemon is beating pikachu really hard, then out of the blue for no reason pikachu gets his s... together and defeats the gym leader's pokemon in one hit. That is what this movie felt like to me, if pikachu was Godzilla, except the movie was two hours and long and had about 1 hour 45 minutes of buildup. There wasn't even a real climax to this movie!

To say something good about it, I liked the music and overall vibe of the movie. The main theme alternated between 4/4 and 7/8 so it felt really chaotic, and the dark, concerned atmosphere of the movie was consistent and good. Not one funny wise crack was made throughout the entire movie and I'm glad that was the case.

Overall, my opinion is: if you REALLY want to go, go see it while you have access to theater speakers, and go with a group of friends. I doubt I'll be watching this movie again unless I have friends that want to see it.


----------



## F1Filter (May 18, 2014)

Just got back from seeing it. Went in expecting a reboot of "Godzilla, KOTM!" and that's that I got. For the most part. 

(No spoilers below. Everything mentioned is viewable in the trailer.) 

Fantastic production. Sound design was ridiculous. Aside from the ending, the HALO jump scene was the high point of the film for me (more on that below). Didn't like what they did to the Embarcadero/Presidio districts of SF in the film. ("Hey I work in that building!!  )
However, about 3/4 of the way through. I started to get the uneasy feeling that they weren't going blow their load on the Godzilla scenes, in order to have everyone leaving the theater wanting more... 

Sure enough. Guess what's already been greenlit? Expected at this point I suppose. And definitely a smart move, considering how much money this has already brought in one weekend. 




Sicarius said:


> if you go in wanting a good godzilla movie, you've got one here. Just let the little kid in you free to enjoy it, instead of the jaded adult most of us have turned into regarding movies.



Agree 100%. Wayyyy too jaded. Prime example is the jump scene I mentioned earlier. Here I am, leaving the theater; mind completely blown about how apocalyptic that scene looked, with what was waiting for them once they got through the cloud cover. And I'm overhearing people in the lobby already complaining how it was "cheap CGI", they used the cloud cover as an excuse to render the scene dark, which is a lot easier, etc. etc. Really? That's what things have become? Nobody knows how to enjoy a movie anymore?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 19, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> Agree 100%. Wayyyy too jaded. Prime example is the jump scene I mentioned earlier. Here I am, leaving the theater; mind completely blown about how apocalyptic that scene looked, with what was waiting for them once they got through the cloud cover. And I'm overhearing people in the lobby already complaining how it was "cheap CGI", they used the cloud cover as an excuse to render the scene dark, which is a lot easier, etc. etc. Really? That's what things have become? Nobody knows how to enjoy a movie anymore?


Ya....I think too many people were expecting a GMK/Destroy All Monsters/Final Wars/Transformers/etc fight-fest. 

The box-office take and future plans speaks volumes to the success of this film. Those that give it low marks are definitely in the minority (and it's perfectly ok to be in that minority...not everyone can be a fan of the franchise).


----------



## blastgatr (May 19, 2014)

wrongnote85 said:


> grabs face, pries open, fire down throat, removes head, drops head, takes a nap.
> 
> 
> shit went DOWN!



When that happened, I instantly said "Well that was metal" aloud in the movie theater.


----------



## Sunyata (May 19, 2014)

Ken Watanabe's role was truly awe-inspiring. The depth of emotion, the masterful expressivity, the intelligent and perfectly delivered dialogue...His performance displayed a mastery of acting. He deserves an Oscar IMO.



Spoiler



^sarcasm


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (May 19, 2014)

Loved it! I dont think it was worth the money for Imax 3D, but it was awesome


----------



## Sicarius (May 19, 2014)

Sunyata said:


> Ken Watanabe's role was truly awe-inspiring. The depth of emotion, the masterful expressivity, the intelligent and perfectly delivered dialogue...His performance displayed a mastery of acting. He deserves an Oscar IMO.



That's because Ken Watanabe is too good of an actor for something like Godzilla.


----------



## ah_graylensman (May 19, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> That's because Ken Watanabe is too good of an actor for something like Godzilla.



They said pretty much the same thing about Takashi Shimura (from Rashomon, Ikiru, and Seven Samurai) being in the original Gojira.


----------



## soliloquy (May 19, 2014)

and i know folks from japan are hating on mr. gojira for looking too fat. i didn't have a problem with his weight. i did have a problem with him having limbs like a human being. he kinda looked like ronnie wearing a lizard suit with a tail


----------



## Alberto7 (May 19, 2014)

I watched it yesterday at IMAX, and I LOVED it. It does have its shortcomings in the plot, character, and perhaps even acting departments, but I didn't go in expecting an amazing story. I went into this film with almost the exact same mindset that I had for _Pacific Rim_, and it totally worked.

I wanted to see giant monsters, and I got to see titanic monsters.
I wanted to see destruction, and I got to see total and complete annihilation.
I wanted to hear the roars, and I got to hear pure rage and anger.
I wanted to see colossal monster-battles, and I got to see colossally f*cking brutal monster-battles.

It was exactly what I expected it to be and then some more. The sheer size, weight, and atmosphere of it were what made the movie for me. Great action film.

The ONLY thing that slightly disappointed me was Bryan Cranston's role. It was so meh. Then again, I didn't exactly care much.

And to add some spoilers:


Spoiler



Did anyone notice the white-haired admiral guy who kept giving orders but nobody ever listened and/or replied to him?  I thought that was absolutely hysterical. He would talk to someone, and he only got replies directed at the thin air surrounding him at best (usually coming from Ken Watanabe's character, who was in shock for most of the film and looked like a crazy man talking to spirits). My friends and I were asphyxiating in laughter at one point.



EDIT: Also, I keep hearing people who disliked Godzilla's design. I thought it was awesome. He was so chubby and squeezy, it was lovely.


----------



## F1Filter (May 21, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Also, I keep hearing people who disliked Godzilla's design. I thought it was awesome. He was so chubby and squeezy, it was lovely.



 

Repped.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 21, 2014)

Spoiler



If you want to see the tail build-up and 1st breath sequence (with no audio pretty bad quality, but pretty badass nonetheless), i found one here: www . youtube . com/watch?v=oWNkuWrGWD4


----------



## F1Filter (May 21, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> The box-office take and future plans speaks volumes to the success of this film.



Didn't see anyone else post this. But the opening weekend numbers were: $196.2M - Worldwide / $93.1M - Domestic (US Market). 



> Those that give it low marks are definitely in the minority (and it's perfectly ok to be in that minority...not everyone can be a fan of the franchise).



Seeing on forums like IMDB; people trolling the film about everything from the studio's budget ($160M), to how people are fools to spend the price of admission for the amount of screentime Godzilla gets.



Whatever.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 21, 2014)

^ And at $160M cost... that is a sizable profit. And considering this:

2014 Godzilla Film Has Sequel in the Works at Warner & Legendary - News - Anime News Network

I think it's safe to assume that we will get another film.

I hope it contains all of the greatness that F1Filter posted and this:





I need to start watching Godzilla movies.  (This was my second,  not counting 1998's Zilla, and one I barely remember that I watched when I was a boy).


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2014)

^ Uh, if it's budget was $160M and it only pulled in $193M opening weekend, that's $33M in profit, so until it's hit the $320M mark (aka double it's investment) usually movie-makers aren't happen


----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, they usually expect absurd profit margins.


----------



## Alberto7 (May 21, 2014)

Ah... well, I was certainly not aware of that side of the film industry. I apologize for the ignorant comment. I guess it just seemed like a lot of money to me.  Does the doubling of the investment have to be achieved over opening weekend?


----------



## flint757 (May 21, 2014)

That I don't know, but it wouldn't be the first time a movie profited and was still considered a 'failure' by insiders.

It is indeed a lot of money though.

I've always found that aspect silly. Profit implies after EVERYONE, including the big wigs, got paid and investments paid back which basically means extra money that is left over. How even breaking even can be considered a bad thing boggles my mind sometimes. Greed.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 21, 2014)

keep in mind, it hasn't opened in china and japan yet


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Ah... well, I was certainly not aware of that side of the film industry. I apologize for the ignorant comment. I guess it just seemed like a lot of money to me.  Does the doubling of the investment have to be achieved over opening weekend?





flint757 said:


> Yeah, they usually expect absurd profit margins.



This. Your by NO MEANS wrong saying that it had a good opening and it's something that I'm always baffled by since it's like, "OK, you just made 33 MILLION profit and that's still just 'eh' to you?" For any of us, it's mind-blowing since we wouldn't even know what to do with 1 million, let alone 33. But apparently for them it's not enough.



ghostred7 said:


> keep in mind, it hasn't opened in china and japan yet



Really? I thought it was opening there before it came stateside but I guess not


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

ghostred7 said:


> keep in mind, it hasn't opened in china and japan yet



Japan's not usually a big part of the market for these things cause they have their own thriving film industry, but china sure eats up crappy blockbusters like there's no tomorrow. I dunno what they'll make of this. They really hate Japan and this has a lot of scenes set in Japan, but I guess it's never PRO-JAPAN exactly and some of it does get destroyed so who knows.

I just saw it and was kinda disappointed. The weirdest thing was that it felt like one of the original sequels. Basically, 2/3 of the movie is some other monster being discovered and smashing the shit out of people, then Godzilla shows up and beats the shit out of it, everyone cheers, the end. This is the plot summary of many sequels, from Ghidrah the Three-Headed Monster all the way to the end of the Japanese series. I honestly think it would have been a better movie if they hadn't had the MUTOs in it at all. I didn't think it was bad or anything and I will definitely watch the shit out of the sequel, but it did feel like there was way too much focus on the enemies and not nearly enough on Godzilla considering it was a reboot, it felt more like a sequel! 

I didn't really like Godzilla's face design, it was too humanoid and flat. Other than that the design was cool. I was overjoyed by when the firebreath was revealed, the way his spikes started to light up I was just like HOLY SHIT YES!!! But, then his breath looked like a propane torch and that was sorta disappointing, but hey. I've seen all the old movies way too many times, where it was usually a huge beam of f***, especially the more recent sequels.

The best godzilla breath is still GMK. The first scene in that where he uses his breath and just annihilates a town and it's basically done to parallel its effect with that of an H-Bomb is one of the best scenes in the entire series. That movie's kind of a mess but I think it had the scariest Godzilla of any of the movies. 

Anyway, back to this movie, I was confused by the intent of developing the characters so relentlessly in the first half when the second half made clear that humans are not able to make a dent on the monsters whatsoever. I loved that idea and how it was carried to its conclusion, especially how the hero wasn't even able to stop the bomb from detonating - humans had absolutely 0 effect on anything once the monsters started coming, other than Kick-Ass lighting all the eggs on fire. This is how it should be! I was never bored by the first half of the movie but as the movie progressed it became odd that they'd spent so much time on those characters since they ended up mattering very little. 

I loved that Ken Watanabe's character was named Dr. Serizawa (the same name of the character that melts Godzilla in the 1954 one). I love Elizabeth Olsen forever for Martha Marcy Mae Marlene and it was too bad she was so wasted here, but I still liked seeing her. Kick-Ass has apparently been drinking protein shakes non-stop since filming that first movie, his body looked like a CGI effect. Cranston was pretty good and I didn't really mind the first act fake-out where he suddenly just gets zipped up in a bag unceremoniously instead of remaining a main character.

So yeah, basically it was a million times better than I expected it to be upon first hearing they were making a new one, but it didn't live up to the trailers, which made it look far scarier than it ended up being and also made it look like the bulk of the focus was on Godzilla, when most of the threat in the movie was actually focused on the cloverfield-looking MUTOs. I might like it more on second watch when I know what's coming, or I might like it less knowing that the first half is largely pointless.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 22, 2014)

I haven't seen the movie yet so I'll reserve my judgment until I do but knowing that the monsters aren't any of the classic ones is a bit disappointing. I would have loved for Mothra or Rodan or any of them really to be CGI'd the fvck out and look like the monstrous beings that they are. I'm sure I'm going to enjoy this movie though, I'm so excited to hear his roar at full blast!


----------



## ghostred7 (May 22, 2014)

China 6/13, Japan 7/25. China was big even for pacific rim. i'm hoping it's a big seller this time around. For PR, it his $309M internationally. $111M of that was China. According to BoxOfficeMojo.com Godzilla's already > $200M worldwide: Godzilla (2014) (2014) - Box Office Mojo ...also, it's had the biggest opening day of 2014 so far. I think that'll change tomorrow w/ the Xmen film release.

Re: original monsters other than G - Toho only released rights to Godzilla, so even if Edwards (director) had wanted to, he couldn't. 

Re: kick-ass protein. He's as-built, if not a little bigger in the Quicksilver role filming for A2AoU. That's Elizabeth Olsen as Scarlet Witch


Spoiler



....the twins after credit scene in Cap2 ...the 2 kids in the glass cages


.


----------



## Sicarius (May 22, 2014)

For Warner and Legendary to "break even" on Godzilla they need 380$ million worldwide to break even.

&#8216;Godzilla&#8217; Seeks Worldwide Domination at the Box Office | Variety


----------



## MFB (May 22, 2014)

See, shit like that is astounding! "Break even" to most people means, "Hey, I made my money back so I didn't gain anything but I didn't lose anything either. I'm ...EVEN" but to them (The movie industry) - break even means double their investment, which is just 100% profit after they recoup what they spent to even make the thing so it's all gain, not "even."


----------



## flint757 (May 22, 2014)

Welcome to corporate america. A few places I've worked at were like that. They'd set an arbitrary projection as their 'break even' point and if they didn't reach it then no bonuses and whatnot for employees. Mind you they still profited. Every year the companies would raise that bar because a company isn't successful after all if it isn't constantly improving. So basically costs stay the same, but somehow they need to make more and more each year. If they don't then they 'failed'. Makes no ....ing sense at all.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 22, 2014)

Break even amt = cost to make the movie + cost to promote the movie, which Legendary CEO says is closer to $450M. all those tv spots + crew, posters + creative team, standup promo stuff, trailers "on tour" with other movies, etc....all costs $$


----------



## flint757 (May 22, 2014)

From what I'm reading they received 450 million in funds. It did not state that they actually used it all. If a movie broke even, even at that level, studio exec's would still call it a failure even though everyone got a paycheck from the deal. No matter how you slice it the notion is ridiculous.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 23, 2014)

Gareth Edwards to Direct Godzilla 2 and Godzilla 3! | Godzilla 2014 Movie News


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2014)

Jesus, that guy has to have one of the biggest jumps in careers of anyone ever. Zero budget indie movie to 4 absolutely massive effects movies in a row.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 23, 2014)

Saw it yesterday and loved it. i was a bit disappointed with bryan cranstons role, the trailers made it seem like he was a main character


----------



## Alberto7 (May 23, 2014)

Talk about escalating quickly, damn. Two sequels already planned barely a week after the release of the first one. Not sure how often this happens, but it blows my mind.


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2014)

I think it will have rapidly diminishing returns money-wise cause it seems like so many people were upset with how little CGI action they got here, it felt like a real movie instead of an Amazing Spider-Man II. I think the sequel will have to have a different marketing approach, like one that convinces people "hey, maybe you thought the last one was too slow, THIS ONE WILL BE DESTRUCTION ALL THE WAY THROUGH!!!," it wouldn't even really need the style of the movie itself to be substantially changed. But, I'm happy about it in any case, cause I want to see them no matter how badly they flop. I went to Godzilla 2000 in the theater, I'm a fan to the end (as long as it's not like the 98 one)!


----------



## ghostred7 (May 23, 2014)

Edwards said a while ago that if he ever got to do a sequel, he wanted to do something like Destroy All Monsters, even if it has a shred of action that one does, i think people will be a lot more pleased. WAAAYYYY too early to tell.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 25, 2014)

Saw it last night, I ....ing LOVED it! There wasn't a lot of action, but when there was, it was massive. I honestly don't think I've ever seen a movie that made my jaw drop like it did at the "fatality" scene. I've never cared about Breaking bad, so I didn't care that Cranston was only in it for the first 30 minutes. The plot wasn't amazing or anything, but it was good enough to keep the movie going and keep the people tied into the action. I also really liked the Easter eggs for King Of The Monsters. If you're thinking about seeing it, just go for it. It was great all the way through.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 25, 2014)

Film was the worst kind of disappointing-mildly disappointing (IMO)

Byran Cranston was misadvertised regarding his screentime and Ken Watanabe was woefully wasted. The Hiroshima reference was cringe-worthy, let alone attempting to be subtle they actually out-and-out used the friggin H-word. The advertised/hyped super serious/scary tone and constant thematic allusion to man-vs-nature/original Godzilla was not delivered upon, it was almost cheesily non-intentionally non-serious at points (that soundtrack, especially at the very end...)

and yet despite this the expected flipside would be that the fight scenes would deliver and they just didn't. I didn't mind that Godzilla was unseen for the first half of the film with only about 20 minutes screen time, it built hype. I could even live with the absolute dick-tease of his first appearance, provided the big climax provided payoff... but you only saw him for 15 seconds at a time in the final fight before cutting to Ford or worse, his wife.

tl;dr film was decent and when Godzilla WAS on-screen he was f_u_cking AWESOME but the tone of the second half of the film was completely from as advertised, Godzilla never got any true extended visual payoff and the best actors (by NO means a dig at Taylor-Johnson or Elizabeth Olsen, both fine actors who were serviceable in this (less so the latter)) were egregiously underutilised.

tl;dr tl;dr go and see it but without any expectations


----------



## setsuna7 (May 26, 2014)

the next Godzilla should be titled The Way of All Flesh;Adoration for None. Gojira do the score..


----------



## asher (May 27, 2014)

Saw it on Saturday, popping off some thoughts before reading the full thread later:

Was okay. Mostly enjoyable, but definitely not great (maybe not good), but not bad. For the _most_ part, it had the good sense to not pull a Transformers and linger in one place too long when monsters weren't around, staring at hoomans... which probably saved the film. I did really like most of the Hawai'i stuff though.

Oh, too many damn kids turning to be the first ones to look at things. Also, characters in a survival/horror movie not being pants on head retarded all the time (excepting the actual big plan) was a nice change.

The action scenes themselves were alright, not great, though Godzilla got some pretty bitching fatalities.

I think this sums it up though: I got home and just wanted to watch Pacific Rim again 

ed: also, yes, agreeing: sound design and production was completely excellent, and the HALO jump scene was _gorgeous_.


----------



## mcd (May 28, 2014)

Saw it today. I hated it more than I can express.

Here's a few take aways:

The kid from Kick-Ass looks like Toby MacGuire and Elisha Wood had a love child. Said love child got no acting talent.

An Olsen sister as a mother? Or medical Professional? I'd believe Superman was a Documentary easier

Oh ran out of money due to over the top special effects? No worries guys, make Godzilla look like a drunk uncle at a kids party in a dinosaur suit. Then screw a score, steal left overs from the walking dead. Did that roar sound familiar? Well that's because we stole it from Jurassic Park.

TL;DR

Drunk burnt Barney, Olsen sister doctor, awful movie


----------



## Alberto7 (May 28, 2014)

Jesus Christ on a pogo stick! dat be some good bashin', son!


----------



## wankerness (May 30, 2014)

mcd said:


> Saw it today. I hated it more than I can express.
> 
> Here's a few take aways:
> 
> ...



That Olsen is a fantastic actress, should never be compared to her awful sisters, and was completely wasted in this movie. Go watch Martha Marcy Mae Marlene and re-evaluate her, she's a really damn good actress when given proper material, I'd put her about on par with Jennifer Lawrence in the best young actress category. Aaron Taylor-Johnson is fine too in things like Nowhere Boy, Savages, and even the first Kick-Ass, again he's pretty much playing a cardboard cut-out here and can't really be blamed for the material. 

Not much else you said made sense either, though. I'm not hearing a similarity to the walking dead score in any way other than it didn't consist of a bunch of bass drops ala a transformers movie or something. The dino noises in jurassic park came from animal noises mixed together, these all came from recording mechanical noises with some weird mic. And I'm pretty sure godzilla's design wasn't the result of a budgetary limitation, though I do agree he looked pretty stupid. Far better than he did in the 98 one, though.

I just watched it again today. I was more pleased with it the second time, the way it frames a lot of the action scenes through windows (especially the gigantic explosions in Nevada and Hawaii) and shifts the perspective to TV screens is pretty cool and I appreciated it a lot more when I wasn't reacting with "HEY I WANTED TO SEE BIGGER EXPLOSIONS AND CLEARLY SEE WHAT WAS GOING ON IN THAT FIGHT SCENE!" There's either too much emphasis on the humans in the first half or too LITTLE in the second half considering how useless they all turn out to be, I think, and it does get tiresome with Lt. Brody narrowly avoiding death about 15 times in the last act. I think the pacing's much better than the average blockbuster and I appreciate its restraint in the first half and how it attempted to film things in different ways than most movies about big CGI things smacking each other. I definitely look forward to the sequels.


----------



## mcd (May 30, 2014)

wankerness said:


> That Olsen is a fantastic actress, should never be compared to her awful sisters, and was completely wasted in this movie. Go watch Martha Marcy Mae Marlene and re-evaluate her, she's a really damn good actress when given proper material, I'd put her about on par with Jennifer Lawrence in the best young actress category. Aaron Taylor-Johnson is fine too in things like Nowhere Boy, Savages, and even the first Kick-Ass, again he's pretty much playing a cardboard cut-out here and can't really be blamed for the material.
> 
> Not much else you said made sense either, though. I'm not hearing a similarity to the walking dead score in any way other than it didn't consist of a bunch of bass drops ala a transformers movie or something. The dino noises in jurassic park came from animal noises mixed together, these all came from recording mechanical noises with some weird mic. And I'm pretty sure godzilla's design wasn't the result of a budgetary limitation, though I do agree he looked pretty stupid. Far better than he did in the 98 one, though.
> 
> I just watched it again today. I was more pleased with it the second time, the way it frames a lot of the action scenes through windows (especially the gigantic explosions in Nevada and Hawaii) and shifts the perspective to TV screens is pretty cool and I appreciated it a lot more when I wasn't reacting with "HEY I WANTED TO SEE BIGGER EXPLOSIONS AND CLEARLY SEE WHAT WAS GOING ON IN THAT FIGHT SCENE!" There's either too much emphasis on the humans in the first half or too LITTLE in the second half considering how useless they all turn out to be, I think, and it does get tiresome with Lt. Brody narrowly avoiding death about 15 times in the last act. I think the pacing's much better than the average blockbuster and I appreciate its restraint in the first half and how it attempted to film things in different ways than most movies about big CGI things smacking each other. I definitely look forward to the sequels.



I'll give the Olsen another try. 

Glad you liked it, I just found nothing redeemable as a form of entertainment from the movie.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 30, 2014)

This movie was ....ing terrible. Boring, poorly paced, and with far, far too little time spent on the monsters.


----------



## MikeH (May 30, 2014)

I liked it a lot, but I agree that the monsters didn't get enough screen time.

Also, what the hell was up with the score near the end? Those scenes would have been incredible, had they not been accompanied by some cheesy-ass victory song. The omniscience was ruined.

Other than that, .


----------



## rectifryer (May 31, 2014)

I ....in loved it. It was just as cheesy as it should be. It's godzilla for christsakes not shakespear. If you go to a godzilla movie for acting then son....

The movie does explain the origin of Godzilla and MUTOs well. It blatantly spells it out for you. There is nothing more to be said. It's not a hard concept. 

We are discussing a film with a legacy that is legendary for poor lip syncing. If it was perfect it would really take away from it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 4, 2014)

I loved it my grandma took me to see it cause when I was little she would by me tons of Godzilla stuff and we would watch the movies together.
and I felt like i should have did a little girls scream when he let out his first roar in the movie cause I just filled my heart up with the warm fuzzies.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2014)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Film was the worst kind of disappointing-mildly disappointing (IMO)
> 
> Byran Cranston was misadvertised regarding his screentime and Ken Watanabe was woefully wasted. The Hiroshima reference was cringe-worthy, let alone attempting to be subtle they actually out-and-out used the friggin H-word. The advertised/hyped super serious/scary tone and constant thematic allusion to man-vs-nature/original Godzilla was not delivered upon, it was almost cheesily non-intentionally non-serious at points (that soundtrack, especially at the very end...)
> 
> ...



Yeah... this. Bryan Cranston is awesome, but had a very basic script to work with. Once the focus shifts from him, the film takes a big downturn IMO. The second half of the film was Swiss cheese in terms of plotholes.

5/10


----------

